# Hate having sex he is build to well



## Mrs.Stone (Jan 25, 2018)

I hate having sex with my husband he has very large, thick, and long equipment. 

He is also a larger guy.

I have a deep, tight, naturally lubricated pocket and am slim and tall.

I prefer a mid height, medium sized equipment guy. More things can be done with size Med so many more things.

When I am with my husband it is uncomfortable for me and offten more painful than anything eles.

I know it's not what he is use to but he has put up with it for many years.

Is there anyway I can make it more enjoyable for the both of us?


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

So why did you marry him? 

His "equipment" and height didn't just suddenly change. You knew what marrying him must have entailed.

So what is it you want? Do you want an excuse to have a "marriage" that doesn't involve PIV intercourse? Have you talked to him about it? Have you offered BJ's any time he wants or "outer course," fetish or role playing that might make up for a lack of PIV?

What does your H think about his wife who no longer wants PIV. What have you shared with him as to why you married him and it is now too much for you.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Mrs.Stone said:


> I hate having sex with my husband he has very large, thick, and long equipment.
> 
> He is also a larger guy.
> 
> ...




- You knew he had a big package when you were dating.

- If that was too big and uncomfortable for you, why did you still marry him?

- It's not his fault he has a big package. Most ladies would love a guy with that.....


- you can try desensitizing lube so you don't feel his size as much.


- Something like this for example

https://www.amazon.com/Passion-Lubes-Maximum-Strength-Desensitizing/dp/B00EF8OL0S


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

A deep, tight, naturally lubricated pocket?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Does he give you enough foreplay?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

So the guy doesn't work and it hurts to have sex with him? Why do you love this guy exactly?


----------



## Mrs.Stone (Jan 25, 2018)

TX-SC said:


> A deep, tight, naturally lubricated pocket?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


This is how he describes it.


----------



## Mrs.Stone (Jan 25, 2018)

sokillme said:


> So the guy doesn't work and it hurts to have sex with him? Why do you love this guy exactly?



Great question.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Mrs.Stone said:


> Great question.


Why do you have to love him?


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

What a bonified woman who would rather have an average package!

Some women insist this is a fallacy! 

That every woman they ever talked to in confidence say they prefer bigger than average.


Hmm


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Young at Heart said:


> So why did you marry him?
> 
> His "equipment" and height didn't just suddenly change. You knew what marrying him must have entailed.
> 
> ...


A menopausal vagina ain't what it used to be.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

You maybe naturally lubricated but have you tried actual lubricant?

How often do you have sex? You will stretch with use usually.

Have you had a check up to make sure you don't have fibroids or such?


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

chillymorn69 said:


> What a bonified woman who would rather have an average package!
> 
> Some women insist this is a fallacy!
> 
> ...


That's probably true. It can feel really good (in a way) when it's "too big" and even painful. Fine line between pain and pleasure sometimes. But I think having that every single time is not something that i think most women want unless they have a pain fetish or something.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

JustTheWife said:


> That's probably true. It can feel really good (in a way) when it's "too big" and even painful. Fine line between pain and pleasure sometimes. But I think having that every single time is not something that i think most women want unless they have a pain fetish or something.


Hmm,


I have a friend who it large. And he confided in me he would give anything to be average. That most women do not like it. That it take so much peperation that sex is like a science experiment.that sex with someone new very often dosen't happen. That oral sex sucks they can hardly get it in their mouth. That hes always limited in positions and afraid of hurting them.

He said there is a small number that love it and he hears from them out of the blue after years of no contact .they will hound him and expect him to just do them .some are married some are recently divorced . But that most of the size queens are not very good looking. 

Hes lonely because most women refuse to keep dating once they find out what hes packing.

I guess I will be happy with my average 6.5 package. Hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

After you have children it should make a big difference.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Mrs.Stone said:


> This is how he describes it.


 just kind of a strange way to put it I guess.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs.Stone (Jan 25, 2018)

anastasia6 said:


> You maybe naturally lubricated but have you tried actual lubricant?
> 
> How often do you have sex? You will stretch with use usually.
> 
> Have you had a check up to make sure you don't have fibroids or such?


I have my check up each year everything is good and healthy. 

I just think the space is small are then the object.


----------



## Mrs.Stone (Jan 25, 2018)

uhtred said:


> Does he give you enough foreplay?


Foreplay what's that?????

Truth is he would like to get in and get out if I allow. I do notice a difference if there is foreplay buy truthfully "foreplay" starts before we enter our bed room and offten he will miss the mark even when I explain it in simple terms, I don't really think he cares to do it and making him do it makes me even less in the mode.


----------



## Mrs.Stone (Jan 25, 2018)

anastasia6 said:


> You maybe naturally lubricated but have you tried actual lubricant?
> 
> How often do you have sex? You will stretch with use usually.


We have tried lube I end up having issues after ward down there.

We don't even use condoms because they can be irritating. 

We were having sex letting often and I would just suck it up but it never made a diffrence, but people suggest to me all the time that there will be a stretching or forming but it has not happened yet.

Even my Doctor has said it I have a vigainal like a fresh 14 year old.

And with my husband's large parts of is great for him terrible for me.


----------



## Mrs.Stone (Jan 25, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> After you have children it should make a big difference.


Yet told this as well but I have has C-Sections so I still have my same "virgin" vagina.

Blessing for him curse for me.


----------



## username77 (Dec 27, 2017)

This post just made a lot of men stand a little taller tonight. We salute you Mrs.Stone :smthumbup:


----------



## username77 (Dec 27, 2017)

Mrs.Stone said:


> Even my Doctor has said it I have a vigainal like a fresh 14 year old.


Your doctor is one creepy ****er.


----------



## Mrs.Stone (Jan 25, 2018)

Below you have described stories I have heard my husband say. Things that have happened to him before we met. 

I truly thought after having children (but I had C-Section) I would be fine. I love him he loves me I did not realize his large package would end up being a problem for us over the years.

It is very disappointing for both of us.



chillymorn69 said:


> JustTheWife said:
> 
> 
> > That's probably true. It can feel really good (in a way) when it's "too big" and even painful. Fine line between pain and pleasure sometimes. But I think having that every single time is not something that i think most women want unless they have a pain fetish or something.
> ...


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Number one, if he doesn’t get you ready by plenty of foreplay and making out he is just a selfish inadequate lover. I doubt your issues have actually filtered into his brain.

In terms of inches how big is he. I have never found a woman that doesn’t love 9” inches. 

Did you mention he also doesnt last that long? If he had you properly “prepared” he would probably last longer.

If it’s a matter of length, place your hand around his penis during sex so his depth is not causing you pain but it also makes him feel like his full length is being taken care of. Does he lubricate as well? You can also “milk” him with your hand too. By adjusting you fingers you can change how much you are letting in. However, this may cause him to finish early? How long does he last on average? By the way, if he has issues of lasting very long, the best time for a bj is about ten minutes after he has climaxed the first time. The best time for him to perform oral on you is just before he climaxes. He can make you orgasm then he can finish. Good luck


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Mrs.Stone said:


> Foreplay what's that?????
> 
> Truth is he would like to get in and get out if I allow. I do notice a difference if there is foreplay buy truthfully "foreplay" starts before we enter our bed room and offten he will miss the mark even when I explain it in simple terms, I don't really think he cares to do it and making him do it makes me even less in the mode.


So, he can't/won't keep a job, has a **** credit score, hasn't worked for a year with a history of job hopping before that, is trying to relive his single childfree days as an unemployed student, and basically sucks in bed as well as out. Please, really, explain to us why you're with him at all?

In other words, I am sincerely asking how desperate you are to keep a man...any man... that you're keeping this one.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

MJJEAN said:


> So, he can't/won't keep a job, has a shyte credit score, hasn't worked for a year with a history of job hopping before that, is trying to relive his single childfree days as an unemployed student, and basically sucks in bed as well as out. Please, really, explain to us why you're with him at all?
> 
> In other words, I am sincerely asking how desperate you are to keep a man...any man... that you're keeping this one.


I think you missed the part where he had a GIANT ****.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Middle of Everything said:


> I think you missed the part where he had a GIANT ****.


Completely irrelevant if he doesn't know how to properly use it.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

MJJEAN said:


> Completely irrelevant if he doesn't know how to properly use it.


Right - The whole point of this thread is that he is a big D with a big D. He doesn't care to take his time, set the mood, get her excited and properly lubed. He just wants to put it in and get 'er done. He sounds like a lousy lay even if he had an average size pene.

Some men are big, some are not. Some women are built for the big ones, many are not. OP - you need a lover that wants to take his time and please you, as well as someone who actually fits. If you are going to stay with your husband and continue to have sex with him you need to start having some heart to heart, or, ugly to ugly, conversations. Tell him he has a nice johnny but he needs to start slow. And for Pete's sake find a lube that doesn't irritate you. There are several brands and formulas - we just use Walmart generic water based liquid lube. No need for anything fancier. We have also used cocoa butter, which melts almost immediately in your hand. When the panties come off, rub a little on him and a little on you. And let him know that you want to, but he has to start off easy.


----------



## Suspicious1 (Nov 19, 2017)

That Lamborghini sure looks cool until you have to do every day chores with it.

This reminds me of my friend Angela 5ft
4" 125 lbs who's BF was huge in the pants.
Poor girl couldnt get her mouth around his unit.
The first few times it send her to her Gyn with a broken Vajay,vajay...
She would get pump up like an athlete before a game, psyching her self up for the great event only to be up in a world of hurt.

He left her, the lack of sex was too much for him and with such heavy machinery l guess those guys feel the need to sample the world.

I'm very happy with my slight above avarage piece, I really couldn't imagine me being any larger.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Suspicious1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> Right - The whole point of this thread is that he is a big D with a big D. He doesn't care to take his time, set the mood, get her excited and properly lubed. He just wants to put it in and get 'er done. He sounds like a lousy lay even if he had an average size pene.



I'm sure he's been condition to believe he does not need to do much more than what he has to do as It might be too late once the shock has worn off after the big reveal for the ladies.

I've heard this countless times, I don't have to work l have my shlong to do all the work for me.

It's all fun and games during a one night stand or short rompage, but the novelty sure worns off in a long term relationship.

I'm talking about the selfish lover and they're big egos.


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Mrs.Stone said:


> Foreplay what's that?????
> 
> Truth is he would like to get in and get out if I allow. I do notice a difference if there is foreplay buy truthfully "foreplay" starts before we enter our bed room and offten he will miss the mark even when I explain it in simple terms, I don't really think he cares to do it and making him do it makes me even less in the mode.


So he's a selfish lover. He won't even work to support himself. Why do you want to be married to this man?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Mrs.Stone said:


> We have tried lube I end up having issues after ward down there.
> 
> We don't even use condoms because they can be irritating.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but I do not see any doctor telling a woman that she has a vagina like a fresh 14 year old. That sounds creepy for a GYN to even say.

The fact is that the vagina is elastic. Having sex does not permanently stretch it out and make it less 'fresh'. So any GYN who said something like that does not even know the science.

So your husband's penis is larger than our vagina will stretch. I have a friend who dated a guy with the same issue. It's one of the reasons she broke up with him... sex was next to impossible and horribly painful.

If your GYN cannot help you with this issue, I don't see how anyone here can help.. well except to advise you to leave this guy based on the fact that he will not work for a living and that he's apparently a selfish lover.


----------



## fetishwife (Apr 22, 2012)

I’m a doctor - people make stuff up all the time about what doctors say...I never take it at face value when it’s something weird like this - I highly doubt those were the words used - I think she embellished - I agree that would be a very unprofessional thing to say!







EleGirl said:


> I'm sorry but I do not see any doctor telling a woman that she has a vagina like a fresh 14 year old. That sounds creepy for a GYN to even say.
> 
> The fact is that the vagina is elastic. Having sex does not permanently stretch it out and make it less 'fresh'. So any GYN who said something like that does not even know the science.
> 
> ...


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

I agree with the before posters regarding your H's selfishness.

You can also Google "Vaginismus" and "vaginal dilator", if you want something which may provide a medical solution. Note, that I only give the term "Vaginismus" as a reference to how vaginal dilators provide benefit, I cannot provide this, nor any other diagnosis.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

I wouldn't mind


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

fetishwife said:


> I’m a doctor - people make stuff up all the time about what doctors say...I never take it at face value when it’s something weird like this - I highly doubt those were the words used - I think she embellished - I agree that would be a very unprofessional thing to say!


Well there is probably a better way to say it, but just like the size of men vary, so does the size of woman. 

I am slightly above average size and I have to be careful with my GF in certain positions. And then she likes for her cervix to be hit a little but not too hard so, it is a balance.


----------



## Uselessmale (May 20, 2017)

Wife tells me since I got peyronies went from 8to 5 1/2 she says it feels better. Still makes me feel like a loser though.


----------

